# Was there anything that made you really angry when you were growing up?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 13, 2017)

I was always angry at my Mom for making me wear rubbers to school which were next to impossible to get on and off over shoes, underpants with long legs, I think they call them snuggies. Mine were always bright pink,elastic around the bottom of the legs that cut off circulation and itched like crazy. Up until the 3rd grade the girls bathroom had no stalls. We all perched in a row on the toilets during bathroom break. I was sure they were laughing at my pink underwear. Another situation that didn't go as I had planned was going to the movies with my girlfriend and our moms during Easter break. We went to see Alice in Wonderland. A big part of going to the movies for me was trying to figure out what candy I wanted. I gave it great thought on the ride to the theater. Just as I was about to make my choice my girlfriends mom announced that there was no need to buy candy. I was more than welcome to share my girlfriends  broken up chocolate Easter bunny which she had stashed in her purse in an old paper bag. My mom thanked her and said that would be fine. Not in my book! I fumed through the whole movie. To this day,whenever that movie shows up I think of that stupid chocolate rabbit.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 13, 2017)

Well I didn't get super angry but my grandmother used to throw out my favorite 'old holey' sneakers, and insist that I wear the weird, stinky(rubber smelling) shoes she bought me.

I kept digging my sneakers out of the trash, and would scrape the soles and toe along the pavement, while riding my bike, to wear out those _weird, stinky(rubber smelling) shoes_.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2017)

Many little things bothered me and some of those experiences have made me more aware of my dealings with children, it's funny what we remember.

I remember my stepfather always trying to nudge me towards the cheapest item on the menu or deciding for me what I would like to have.  I didn't throw any tantrums I just didn't feel hungry on those occasions.

Another thing was presents.  I was always encouraged to let my parents know what I would like for birthday or Christmas presents.  I would give them a very short detailed list of things that I would like.  I never seemed to get one thing on the list so eventually I gave up and told them that I didn't really need anything or couldn't think of anything.  To this day I hate to open presents in front of other people, always wondering what horror the package may contain.

My parents were good people and they gave me a good start in life, but I still remember, LOL!!!.


----------



## IKE (Jun 13, 2017)

School truancy officers.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2017)

One of the most annoying things I remember from when I was young was that my bedtime was 8:15. On Sunday night  I Love Lucy would come on tv at 8pm . My Mom would start yelling at me that I had to go to sleep. My Dad would say "Can't she just wait until the show is over at 8:30pm." My Mom would yell and tell him that he would have to get me up in the morning to go to school because I went to bed too late. I loved Tuesday night because my Mom  would go to Bingo and my Dad would watch me and he even made me stay up until 10 o'clock and we never told my Mom.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 13, 2017)

In 1st, 2nd and 3rd grade there was a classmate whose surname was similar to mine.  He was always assigned the seat directly behind me and pulled my pigtails whenever the teacher's back was turned.  His name was Zan, short for Alexander.  

Now why can I remember that name when I can't tell you what I had for breakfast yesterday.  Took me two months to memorize my new phone number when I moved.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

Having to share my bedroom with a baby sibling, and on more than one occasion.

Aside from the unsightly baby crib that graced one side of the room, being woken at 2 am by crying and fussing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 17, 2020)

Being teased about having red hair


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 17, 2020)

Duplicate.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 17, 2020)

I hated having to wear clothes I didn't like.
I hated suspenders.
I wanted a belt. If I complained too much I did get a belt. 

So now one of my friends gave me a pair of red suspenders like Larry King has.
All I need is a white shirt and a red bow tie.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I was always angry at my Mom for making me wear rubbers to school which were next to impossible to get on and off over shoes, underpants with long legs, I think they call them snuggies. Mine were always bright pink,elastic around the bottom of the legs that cut off circulation and itched like crazy. Up until the 3rd grade the girls bathroom had no stalls. We all perched in a row on the toilets during bathroom break. I was sure they were laughing at my pink underwear. Another situation that didn't go as I had planned was going to the movies with my girlfriend and our moms during Easter break. We went to see Alice in Wonderland. A big part of going to the movies for me was trying to figure out what candy I wanted. I gave it great thought on the ride to the theater. Just as I was about to make my choice my girlfriends mom announced that there was no need to buy candy. I was more than welcome to share my girlfriends  broken up chocolate Easter bunny which she had stashed in her purse in an old paper bag. My mom thanked her and said that would be fine. Not in my book! I fumed through the whole movie. To this day,whenever that movie shows up I think of that stupid chocolate rabbit.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 17, 2020)

Short list:

1. Cod Liver Oil
2. Caster Oil
3. Rectal thermometers
4. Doctors giving me needles
5. Doctors sticking those stupid tongue depressors down my throat then having the audacity to expect me to say ahhh.
6. Monday mornings
7. After watching the snow pile up all weekend then hearing on the radio Monday morning that all the schools in NYC were open.
8. Homework
9. Getting my report card where the teacher used a black pen (Which was rare in the fifties) for A to D and using a red pen for my F in math when all I had was a blue pen and that didn't work out too well for me.
10.  Throwing up
11. Seeing somebody throwing up
12. Hearing somebody throwing up
13. Seeing where somebody threw up
14. Knowing that throwing up existed
15. Finding out that no matter how much I negotiated with GOD about what I would do and what I wouldn't do too make him happy I eventually threw up anyway.
16. Did I mention throwing up?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Short list:
> 
> 1. Cod Liver Oil
> 2. Caster Oil
> ...


I escaped so much that you mention, but do remember friends suffering the consequences of.

I do remember my mom taking baby siblings rectal temps, and even administering rectal syringes.

ROFLMAO! I remember sitting on the edge of my seat in the morning while eating breakfast, all while watching snow pile up at a dizzying rate and listening to the radio to hear if school closures were in effect. Never happened.

Do want to clear up a little fact, I wasn't angry per se, over having to share my bedroom with baby siblings, just put out. Felt like my parade was being rained on


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2020)

Having a brother who was a thief & my mom not caring about it.  He'd steal whatever he wanted.  When I was 17 & his car was in the shop, he stole my car for the whole day & took it to the beach to go surfing with his friends.  He brought it back with cigarette burns & the interior was littered with greasy fast-food wrappers.  I didn't have the heart to call police & report it stolen; I've regretted it ever since.
Our mom later got him an auto repair business - a perfect business for him.  After ripping off everyone who did business with him, he got a felony conviction for fraud & was sentenced to a year in jail on weekends.  Our parents spent over $200,000.00 on the appeal, so he never spent a minute in jail.    Yeah....."justice."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> Having a brother who was a thief & my mom not caring about it.  He'd steal whatever he wanted.  When I was 17 & his car was in the shop, he stole my car for the whole day & took it to the beach to go surfing with his friends.  He brought it back with cigarette burns & the interior was littered with greasy fast-food wrappers.  I didn't have the heart to call police & report it stolen; I've regretted it ever since.
> Our mom later got him an auto repair business - a perfect business for him.  After ripping off everyone who did business with him, he got a felony conviction for fraud & was sentenced to a year in jail on weekends.  Our parents spent over $200,000.00 on the appeal, so he never spent a minute in jail.    Yeah....."justice."


You should have taken your brother out back a few more times than you did when you were younger. You may have been able to beat a little sense into him.

How lucky your brother was, had he been born and raised into the family that I was, he would have been locked up, because my folks didn't have a $2 bill to their name.


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2020)

Read about this guy & his "parents."  (when I say our justice system is pathetic........)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethan_Couch


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 17, 2020)

Why is it some people seem to get away with anything & everything
Not me....oh no....not me
My sister could do no wrong and I could do no right
Yeah I'm havin' a wee whinge today 'cos I feel like it


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> Read about this guy & his "parents."  (when I say our justice system is pathetic........)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethan_Couch


Well doesn't that just take the cake!

I'm with you, Win, on the pathetic state of the justice system.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Why is it some people seem to get away with anything & everything
> Not me....oh no....not me
> My sister could do no wrong and I could do no right
> Yeah I'm havin' a wee whinge today 'cos I feel like it
> ...


My folks were the strictest with me, being that I was the oldest, and from there I watched each subsequent sibling enjoy less and less rules, consequences, and fallout when they slipped-up and/or messed-up.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

After I had my 10th birthday, my mother decided I was too old for dolls  and gave away everything I had...dolls, cots, etc.....to a neighbours little girl. I was furious, but there was nothing I could do.


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> After I had my 10th birthday, my mother decided I was too old for dolls  and gave away everything I had...dolls, cots, etc.....to a neighbours little girl. I was furious, but there was nothing I could do.


Typical controller.  My mom was one also.
Think what I think, always agree with me about everything, like who or what I like, dislike who or what I dislike.  And, of course, hate any religion/color/race of people I hate.
If you don't, you're just no good.......


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> Typical controller.  My mom was one also.
> Think what I think, always agree with me about everything, like who or what I like, dislike who or what I dislike.
> If you don't, you're just no good.......


..and let me organise your life for you, because you're no use at making decisions.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 18, 2020)

I get angry now when I think about stuff from my childhood but back then, it just made me sad or worried or frightened.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2020)

I was angry when friend's parents wouldn't let us be friends because I was "the enemy". This was in the 50's


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 18, 2020)

My kid brother is ten years younger than me. When he was about ten, he got a record , "Sink The Bismarck" by Johnny Horton. I enjoyed it the first 35,876,676 times he played it, but after awhile it got to be a bit much. Funny, I hated that song, but I never thought of just going in and smashing it to pieces. I did think of smashing my brother to pieces  though.
https://www.bing.com/search?q=youtu...2a516840be6daf24f&pglt=43&FORM=ANNTA1&PC=U531


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2020)

*My Parents  had 3 kids and I was the youngest. My older brother was 11yrs old when my sister was born. My Dad didn't want my sister to grow up alone so he told my Mom they should have another child,but my Mom really didn't want another child. My Dad finally won and  Two years later I was born. I was never my Mother's favorite child. My Brother was the king and my sister was beautiful to my Mom and I was the odd one out. Many times because of not being equal to my brother and sister in my Mother's eyes I was angry many times. Thank God my Dad was crazy about me.*


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2020)

It was probably watching my younger sisters get away with everything and getting to do things I didn't get to do at the same age.  Pointless, but i guess that's normal.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 22, 2020)

*Was there anything that made you really angry when you were growing up?*





jujube said:


> It was probably watching my younger sisters get away with everything and getting to do things I didn't get to do at the same age. Pointless, but i guess that's normal.


Yeah, that was my little fat brother
But, yeah, guess that's normal.
And, I really didn't get *angry*
More disgusted than anything

Thinking about it, I never got* 'really angry'*

I mostly took the observer's role
...made mental notes
Watched my big sis argue with the folks
No avail

Me?
I just went and did

I think they were the ones that got really angry

And now?
'Cept for my fat brother, they're all dead

and here I am, still

Conquering my world


----------

